# Happy Thankdgiving



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all who are accustomed to celebrating this day. If so, where are you and what, if anything, are you doing do celebrate?

I'll start. I'm in Guanajuato for a few days and glad I came. Not doing anything to celebrate, other than to call and email family and friends who are.

Whatever you're doing this fine day, enjoy!

WashDC/SMA


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We've been vacationing and over-eating in Puerto Vallarta, but just returned home to Chapala. On the way to the house, we stopped at one of the restaurants catering to US-style turkey dinners and got a couple 'to go'. Had them for supper before unpacking; the desert still awaits.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I had dinner at the house of one of the staff people from the Consulate here in Guadalajara. He and his family are pretty new here and had a bunch of present (and one former) Peace Corps Volunteers over for Thanksgiving day. The State Department gives them a house in a gated community (behind two gates actually), so visiting their neighborhood was something of a change from the old traditional central city neighborhood where I live.

Best wishes,


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I once again cooked a Thanksgiving dinner, this year 26 people came to eat. Guests were from Canada, the US and some locals, a few who had heard of this event but had never had a chance to enjoy the food.
I cooked two 6.5 kilo turkeys, a mountain of dressing, nearly 2 kilos of mashed potatoes, 4 quarts of gravy.. donated was veggies, pan, pumpkin pie, brownies and who knows how many bottles of wine??


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> I cooked two 6.5 kilo turkeys


Wow that is more than a pound per person, and as usual I was not invited, probably because I'm not fat enough.

Incidentally, I just found out that Thanksgiving was invented by Mexicans,
Don Juan de Oñate and the First Thanksgiving
http://www.historicaltextarchive.com/sections.php?action=read&artid=736


----------

